# fever still going up after tylenol



## tryingg

My 2 year old daughter had a fever all day yesterday..I was able to control it with tylenol and motrin. This morning it was gone, but it is back again tonight. It was 101.1 an hour ago and I gave her tylenol. I just checked it again and it is 102.2. I feel naive asking this, but I am kind of worried and was just wondering what I should be doing? I am going to call a nurse and see what they say too.


----------



## tryingg

she also keeps saying her nose hurts...It is not red from wiping it so I dont think it is that, so I dont know if maybe something else hurts and she is just not sure how to describe it to me?


----------



## PugMama22

I think it's normal for the fever to go up a bit at night, but I would definitely call her pediatrician. She may have an ear infection or other virus. Her body is obviously trying to fight something.


----------



## WW1

I don't know if it's called the same in the US but I find that ibuprofen works much better for reducing the temperature than paracetamol (tylenol). I was advised to give ibuprofen - it the fever has not come down by 1 degree (centigrade) within an hour to seek medical advice immediately.

Sorry there might be a few UK / US conversions to cope with there!

I hope your LO is better soon.


----------



## tryingg

thank you, I am going to give her motrin (ibuprofin) here soon. I can alternate tylenol, motrin every 2 hours and see how that works. I just panic easily because we had a scare about 6 months ago and ended up rushing her to the ER. It wasn't to do with a fever, it had to do with her bowel, but I still panic at every little thing!


----------



## WW1

tryingg said:


> thank you, I am going to give her motrin (ibuprofin) here soon. I can alternate tylenol, motrin every 2 hours and see how that works. I just panic easily because we had a scare about 6 months ago and ended up rushing her to the ER. It wasn't to do with a fever, it had to do with her bowel, but I still panic at every little thing!

You're not alone Hun. Panic is one of the joys of motherhood I think!

If you give her Motrin and you don't feel it has worked then do seek advice. It's always better to err on the side of caution x


----------



## mommyof3co

Just remember that a fever isn't a bad thing. For a fever at that temp I wouldn't rotate tylenol and motrin, it might mask other symptoms that come up. We don't medicate until it gets to 102, sometimes not until 103 unless they are really feeling bad before that. Also, they now say it's ok if the fever doesn't respond to meds as long as there are no other serious symptoms, that it is no longer thought to mean something serious is going on. We had that issue with our youngest last year when he had roseola, we couldn't get it down with anything and his temps were over 104. I'd just make sure she stays hydrated and comfortable and let her ride it out. I do find motrin works better for fever too though. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## WW1

mommyof3co said:


> Just remember that a fever isn't a bad thing. For a fever at that temp I wouldn't rotate tylenol and motrin, it might mask other symptoms that come up. We don't medicate until it gets to 102, sometimes not until 103 unless they are really feeling bad before that. Also, they now say it's ok if the fever doesn't respond to meds as long as there are no other serious symptoms, that it is no longer thought to mean something serious is going on. We had that issue with our youngest last year when he had roseola, we couldn't get it down with anything and his temps were over 104. I'd just make sure she stays hydrated and comfortable and let her ride it out. I do find motrin works better for fever too though. Hope she feels better soon!

That's interesting. The most recent advice i was given in the UK is to get checked if it doesn't reduce after ibuprofen. Different countries have very different guidelines!


----------



## tryingg

thanks ladies...after 3 days i think she is finally getting better! exhausted!


----------



## mommyof3co

WW1 said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Just remember that a fever isn't a bad thing. For a fever at that temp I wouldn't rotate tylenol and motrin, it might mask other symptoms that come up. We don't medicate until it gets to 102, sometimes not until 103 unless they are really feeling bad before that. Also, they now say it's ok if the fever doesn't respond to meds as long as there are no other serious symptoms, that it is no longer thought to mean something serious is going on. We had that issue with our youngest last year when he had roseola, we couldn't get it down with anything and his temps were over 104. I'd just make sure she stays hydrated and comfortable and let her ride it out. I do find motrin works better for fever too though. Hope she feels better soon!
> 
> That's interesting. The most recent advice i was given in the UK is to get checked if it doesn't reduce after ibuprofen. Different countries have very different guidelines!Click to expand...

That used to be the recommendation here as well, it has changed pretty recently. With my 3rd I had been told that..he's only 5. Then with my youngest 1.5 when he was like 5mo is when we were told that. I thought the nurse that told me first was WRONG haha so I called another hotline, talked to our pediatrician and then googled lots and apparently it's true, not necessarily a sign of something worse...as long as there are no other really worrying symptoms :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Glad she's feeling better!!


----------

